# Retractable dog leash problem



## Walt Watson (Apr 2, 2019)

Recently, when I was out jogging, I saw many pet owners using retractable dog leashes. The dog got more space for the event and I also wanted to buy a friend for my four legs.
Some people say that it has security risks. What do you think?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't like them. I feel that they put too much tension on the collar. They can be locked with the leash extended, making them a variable-length leash, but I found myself constantly adjusting the length.


Ideally, your friend could go with you without a leash at all. Excepting dangerous situations, of course. What is your activity that you need a leash for?


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Retractable leashes can cause serious skin burns if a person gets wrapped up in it (which happens more often than you may think). My nephew still bears a scar around his wrist from about 10 years ago. He was 4 or 5 at the time and was trying to "help me" reign in my crazy Labrador (85 pounds). He grabbed the leash before I could stop him. I couldn't tell you how it managed to get wrapped around his wrist because it happened so quickly! I still feel horrible about it every time I see his scar, and I haven't used a retractable leash since.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

On the local news last week a woman here in South England lost the top of her finger using a retractable lead. Her husband happened to be a surgeon and he stated that he had now seen a number of similar injuries.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Greta said:


> On the local news last week a woman here in South England lost the top of her finger using a retractable lead. Her husband happened to be a surgeon and he stated that he had now seen a number of similar injuries.


****Warning: Graphic pictures**** ---- Quite horrible injury caused https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9150715/woman-hand-degloved-dog-pulls-extendable-lead/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never liked them.
And don't even care to be around someone else using them. 
When something goes wrong. I would rather not have me, or my dogs near it.


----------



## rbigarel (Jan 15, 2019)

my personal opinion only- they teach bad habits and can be dangerous. By default a retractable leash is designed for the dog to pull to get more room to move. This teaches the dog to pull when they want, not when you want them to. By teaching them heel with a regular leash, you are teaching them to respond to you. Also, had many run-ins with others that either don't care that their dog can reach another dog or have their leash malfunction and the lock doesn't work. This mean the other dog has all of the leash at their disposal. Personally, I never like to meet dogs on leash, it creates too many variables. I simply ask my dog to heel and keep walking.


----------

